
FireSSH - The Free SSH Client for Mozilla Firefox - lamnk
http://firessh.mozdev.org/
======
kennu
I wish it would support white-on-black default color. And not beep when you
hit enter..

~~~
nickythegreek
agreed, some color themes would be nice. wish pagent could pass sshkeys to it
as well. would love for a Chrome extension though

